# Why wont my piranhas eat goldfish



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have 5 RBP's that range from 3-4" and I bought a few feeder goldfish and they took one out and that was two weeks ago and there is still one left that I kept and it has been swimming around in my nice clean tank like he owns the place. they live in a 55 gallon tank and they eat Rosie Red feeder fish but wont touch the goldfish. why is that.
any ideas are welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

How big is it? Maybe they're put-off by the size and speed of the goldfish.

I've never tried this, but I've heard of fisherman cutting part of the tails off the fish they're using for bait. The bait minnow struggles and swims erradictly, evoking the insticts of the predatory fish to attack wounded fish. Just a thought.


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> How big is it? Maybe they're put-off by the size and speed of the goldfish.
> 
> I've never tried this, but I've heard of fisherman cutting part of the tails off the fish they're using for bait. The bait minnow struggles and swims erradictly, evoking the insticts of the predatory fish to attack wounded fish. Just a thought.


 thank you I shall give that a shot, even though it is kinda cruel
but thats what the feeders and bred for so bring on the carnage


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If you don't provide anymore rosies ... that goldfish will be history!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i use to cut the tail off with a razorblade but i don't do it any more my reds are a lot faster now and they loves the feeders it could be any feeders


----------

